# How to Renew Spousal Visa



## annasyme (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi,

I have a spousal visa which runs out in January. What documents do I need to renew the visa? I have a new passport (so my current visa is in theory not valid anyway). Do I need to get another chest x-ray and doctors certificate, police clearance etc? Also my baby was born in South Africa so I have heard that I can apply for permanent residence through my daughter. Does anyone know how to go about this?

Thanks
Anna


----------

